# Mystery tool ID ??



## Greg Burke (Aug 31, 2011)

I found this in an abandoned shed over 30 years ago, not even sure it's a woodworking tool. It appears it is intended to be mounted flat on a board or work bench either horizontally or vertically. I don't have clue what it is for. and no one else I've asked does either. Any help would be appreciated.. thanks. Photos here: http://www.pbase.com/gb_photo/mystery_tool


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks more like some sort of hardware rather than a tool. Adjustable support for something?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Swing-out mount for an antique flat screen TV!:laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Oak Tree Woodworks (Mar 25, 2010)

that is a base for a miter saw. I will post pictures of mine shortly.


----------

